
Magic: The Gathering Tab - l33t_d0nut
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/magic-the-gathering-tab/ebmoigkfkmhimgckagjnicjlepgbhdei?hl=en&authuser=0
======
just-juan-post
"word of the day" calendar remixed - i love it

are there similar projects that show other things? where did you get this idea
from?

